# Groomer Long Island NY



## KCNTOOTS (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi! Was wondering if anyone could recommend a great groomer located in Long Island, NY.......(Nassau, Suffolk...i am willing to travel) Thanks in advance....


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been very happy with Kim at Pimp that Pooch in North Bellmore.
PS. She has experience with Havanese, I brought her a picture and she did exactly what I asked.
You can watch the dogs being clipped and fluffed but bathing is done in an area that you can't see.


----------



## KCNTOOTS (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you! I will give them a try....p.s. your baby is too cute!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Kim did that!


----------

